# Classic Fight: Hackney vs Yarbourough



## Andrew Green (Oct 2, 2006)

From UFC 3

[yt]-q78r2sOSZU[/yt]


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nah, that was rigged, Kenpo doesn't work..


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 2, 2006)

I love that fight.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 4, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Nah, that was rigged, Kenpo doesn't work..



I love this fight but I don't see any kenpo in there regardless of Keith's history.  I see a giant round arm fist to the massive head of the big fella then I see Keith break his own hand on the back of the big fellas head,eventually submitting him

Cheers
Sam


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 4, 2006)

thetruth said:


> I love this fight but I don't see any kenpo in there regardless of Keith's history. I see a giant round arm fist to the massive head of the big fella then I see Keith break his own hand on the back of the big fellas head,eventually submitting him
> 
> Cheers
> Sam


 
well......by that assessment......all style goes out the window in every fight.


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2006)

Great Fight that is a classic. You don't
see these type of fights any more. I miss the Older UFC.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 5, 2006)

BlackCatBonz said:


> well......by that assessment......all style goes out the window in every fight.



Sounds kinda like Bruce Lee.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth (Oct 5, 2006)

ace said:


> Great Fight that is a classic. You don't
> see these type of fights any more. I miss the Older UFC.



I love the old UFC too.  One of my favs is Keith Hackney and Joe Son. Keith pounds his balls into submission.  Not against the rules in those days and  my god he takes some wicked shots . I would have submitted after punch number 1

Cheers
Sam 
:asian:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 10, 2006)

thetruth said:


> I love this fight but *I don't see any kenpo in there* regardless of Keith's history. I see a giant round arm fist to the massive head of the big fella then I see Keith break his own hand on the back of the big fellas head,eventually submitting him
> 
> Cheers
> Sam


 
Well let's see....

1) Lead Check followed by rear hand counter (in this instance a palm heel to the face) utilizing Back-Up mass, a kenpo staple also used by other styles but Kenpo is known for it's concepts of checking..

2) Attempted carotid choke with the knuckles often taught in Kenpo techniques "Fatal Cross", "Cross of Death" as well as other places..

3) Low sidekicks used as depth checks as opposed to the standard roundhouse kicks thrown in MMA...

3) Positional and Gravitational check used with the off hand while bludgeoning Yarborough with repeated hammerfists and lifting Back Knuckles (two of Kenpo's most used hand blows)

Nah there was no Kenpo there on second thought... :asian:


----------



## thetruth (Oct 11, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Well let's see....
> 
> 1) Lead Check followed by rear hand counter (in this instance a palm heel to the face) utilizing Back-Up mass, a kenpo staple also used by other styles but Kenpo is known for it's concepts of checking..
> 
> ...



If you want to talk about the first 3 being Kenpo so be it but number 4 (also marked as 3) is just thoughtless bludgoening.  The wasn't a lot of thought going on there just to hope he tapped. But everyone has his own opinion.


Cheers
Sam


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 11, 2006)

Is kenpo supposed to have a look in the ring?
I didnt get that memo.
If all a guy studies is kenpo and he gets in the ring to fight someone, he is gonna use what he knows......and I bet to that person it would be kenpo.
Just as I'm sure Emmanuel went into that match thinking he sure as heckfire didnt want anyone to know he was secretly using tae kwon do.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 11, 2006)

thetruth said:


> If you want to talk about the first 3 being Kenpo so be it but number 4 (also marked as 3) is just thoughtless bludgoening. The wasn't a lot of thought going on there just to hope he tapped. But everyone has his own opinion.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Sam


 
Either you don't know kenpo or you didn't pay attention to the left hand and the weight distribution there of.  Either way at least you saw 3 where at first you saw 0.

I just wish more people could smash a 400lb weight disadvantage with "thoughtless" moves and without using any training.  If they can do that what the heck are we all studying Martial Arts for?  Damn, I didn't even mention the footwork or angles yet...


----------



## thetruth (Oct 12, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Either you don't know kenpo or you didn't pay attention to the left hand and the weight distribution there of.  Either way at least you saw 3 where at first you saw 0.
> 
> I just wish more people could smash a 400lb weight disadvantage with "thoughtless" moves and without using any training.  If they can do that what the heck are we all studying Martial Arts for?  Damn, I didn't even mention the footwork or angles yet...




Who knows emmanuel may have a glass jaw.  Also once a guy of that size is on all fours i guarentee he would struggle getting up at home let alone with someone pounding his head.  I don't remember ever learning in kenpo to pound the hardest part of the opponent/assailants head till you smash your hand.  I'm not convinced on the last one regardless and I didn't say I see kenpo in the whole fight I just said if you do thats fine I'm not going to dispute it.    I'll leave it at that

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## MJS (Oct 12, 2006)

thetruth said:


> Who knows emmanuel may have a glass jaw. Also once a guy of that size is on all fours i guarentee he would struggle getting up at home let alone with someone pounding his head. I don't remember ever learning in kenpo to pound the hardest part of the opponent/assailants head till you smash your hand. I'm not convinced on the last one regardless and I didn't say I see kenpo in the whole fight I just said if you do thats fine I'm not going to dispute it. I'll leave it at that
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
Actually, this is what you said in your first post:



> I love this fight *but I don't see any kenpo in there regardless of Keith's history.* I see a giant round arm fist to the massive head of the big fella then I see Keith break his own hand on the back of the big fellas head,eventually submitting him


 
And then you said this, after James commented:



> If you want to talk about the first 3 being Kenpo so be it but number 4 (also marked as 3) is just thoughtless bludgoening. The wasn't a lot of thought going on there just to hope he tapped. But everyone has his own opinion.


 
Then you said this:



> Who knows emmanuel may have a glass jaw. Also once a guy of that size is on all fours i guarentee he would struggle getting up at home let alone with someone pounding his head. I don't remember ever learning in kenpo to pound the hardest part of the opponent/assailants head till you smash your hand. I'm not convinced on the last one regardless* and I didn't say I see kenpo in the whole fight* I just said if you do thats fine I'm not going to dispute it. I'll leave it at that




Mike


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 12, 2006)

thetruth said:


> Who knows emmanuel may have a glass jaw. Also once a guy of that size is on all fours i guarentee he would struggle getting up at home let alone with someone pounding his head. I don't remember ever learning in kenpo to pound the hardest part of the opponent/assailants head till you smash your hand. I'm not convinced on the last one regardless and I didn't say I see kenpo in the whole fight I just said if you do thats fine I'm not going to dispute it. I'll leave it at that
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
You've obviously never seen footage of Emmanuel Yarborough competing or training.  He's known for a surprising degree of agility...in short he gets up off the ground quite easily with no struggling.  But if YOU can't see the Kenpo (or can see it depending on which post I read) that's fine.  Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there.  But I'd still love to see more footage of a thoughtless untrained man bludgeoning and subduing another whose mass is 3 times larger than the thoughtless one.


----------



## Marginal (Oct 12, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> But I'd still love to see more footage of a thoughtless untrained man bludgeoning and subduing another whose mass is 3 times larger than the thoughtless one.


 
That sums up the MMA career of Nathan Jones.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 13, 2006)

MJS said:


> Actually, this is what you said in your first post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i didn't, the glass jaw comment was posted only once


----------



## MJS (Oct 13, 2006)

thetruth said:


> No i didn't, the glass jaw comment was posted only once


 

Umm...Not talking about the glass jaw comment, I'm talking about the comments of Kenpo being in there.  One post you're saying it isn't, the next you're saying it is.  You're posts seemed just a little bit confusing.

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 13, 2006)

ace said:


> Great Fight that is a classic. You don't
> see these type of fights any more. I miss the Older UFC.


 
You and I both!  Those were the days!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 13, 2006)

Marginal said:


> That sums up the MMA career of Nathan Jones.


 
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Low blow!


----------



## Zoran (Oct 14, 2006)

thetruth said:


> ...but I don't see any kenpo in there regardless of Keith's history.



What did you expect to see? Dance of Death??:rofl:

You maybe didn't see your kenpo there, but I did see mine _(since we are from the same school)_. At least my kenpo if I had to fight someone that had 8 inches of height and 400+ lbs on me...on the other hand, if I ran into this guy in a dark alley, I would go straight for his eyes then run my *** of while he is distracted. 



			
				thetruth said:
			
		

> The wasn't a lot of thought going on there just to hope he tapped.



Since when do you think during a fight?


----------



## thetruth (Oct 15, 2006)

Zoran said:


> What did you expect to see? Dance of Death??:rofl:
> 
> You maybe didn't see your kenpo there, but I did see mine _(since we are from the same school)_. At least my kenpo if I had to fight someone that had 8 inches of height and 400+ lbs on me...on the other hand, if I ran into this guy in a dark alley, I would go straight for his eyes then run my *** of while he is distracted.
> 
> ...



Isn't the whole kenpo tiger/dragon analogy about the thought process during self defence type situation.  Something about about the tiger being strong but it doesnt think so it can only react or respond and the dragon is  the one that thinks and acts rather than reacts?

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## eyebeams (Oct 24, 2006)

Hackney vs. Gracie is much more representative of style. Hackney lost but he did pretty well.


----------



## OneKickWonder (Oct 27, 2006)

Whetjer he used actual Kenpo techniques or just brawled it doesnt matter, he took the fight to Yarborough and won. That took guts.


----------

